
Police Leaders Join Call to Cut Prison Rosters - shahryc
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/21/us/police-leaders-join-call-to-cut-prison-rosters.html
======
ccvannorman
It looks like the push for social awareness of prison populations is working.
Keep pushing! This is how change happens.

------
themartorana
At this point, anyone "joining the call" are simply attempting to hop onto the
right side of history. This problem is so egregious that taking any other
position is simply absurd.

Or just f-ing evil. [0]

[0]
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0UjpmT5noto](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0UjpmT5noto)

Edit: what, did I piss off some people that like imprisoning an unbelievably
disproportionate percentage of citizens, especially minorities, for crimes as
mundane as an unpaid parking ticket? Well, you do you, I guess...

~~~
redblacktree
I think people may be reacting to your dismissal of support for a cause you
seem to believe in, because these new supporters weren't on board soon enough
for you. If you support this cause, why would you denigrate new supporters in
this way? It's counterproductive.

